# ESFJ transformed into an INTJ



## Nessa (Sep 21, 2009)

Does a transformation in personality happen a lot?? I need some serious advice here! I noticed I wasn't being myself and took the MBTI test again and tested as an INFJ and I can totally relate to this type now, as before I could never see myself as anything other then an ESFJ... Any thoughts? Similar story's? Or simply insight on this change?


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

Change to INTJ or INFJ?


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

It doesn't happen at all. Your type DOESN'T change, you just answer questions differently and get a different answer


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Yup, Fizz is right. Also, what you're probably seeing is a "persona" change, not a personality change (you're attributing behavioral stereotypes to the types for some reason, so when your behavior and outlook suddenly changes, you think this is a personality change, when, in fact, you just adapted your persona (the behavioral mask people show the outside world).

My advice to you is this: Absolutely do not type your behaviors or think of stereotypes, focus first on the letters of the type code, but if the crappy P/J labels trip you up, look into the cognitive functions to figure out which one you lead with, or at least focus on a type description that is similar to the one that you suspect you are.


----------



## Shiro (Jan 24, 2012)

roud:roud::laughing:....sorry but you can't transform like a pokemon- changing your view about something doesn't change your personality- maybe you didn't answer truthfully?

I assume this because the answers of the questions asked in the test are oppositional, it's like you'd choose black or white either you are an introvert or not- you can't be internally extraverted- if you are extraverted you act that way if you are but don't act that way then you're not honest to yourself and that's it.


----------



## Laney (Feb 20, 2012)

I think it might just be the test you're taking. I know the human metrics one asks questions like "Do you prefer spending time alone or out socializing?" "Are you punctual?" etc and some times the answer is yes, sometimes no. Try a cognitive functions test, if you haven't already.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I am very Fi/Te and therefore FP...funnily enough, I test as FP 99% on the four dichotomies as well (I get the freakish TP occasionally, and have gotten FJ before). 

So depending on my mood and the test, I can get INFP, ENFP, ISFP or ESFP. I think I get ESFP when I'm feeling particularly jolly and outgoing, and get INFP when I'm feeling particularly introspective.

I decided, over time, that I am ISFP. 

Ambiverted enough to test as ExFP, but use enough Ni to test as INFP.

My Ni score also seems to be responsible for the few occasions I've tested INFJ. I remember getting INFJ more than once on a "functions" oriented test that was asking me about having "psychic" experiences or just knowing something in my gut. 

I'm definitely a Pe + Fi type, though, for shizzle.

You are probably very Fe, and ESFJs use tertiary Ne, so if you're relying on your tertiary a lot you may have tested N, I don't know.

But you don't change types like that, though you can slide through similar personas with relative ease.


----------



## Nyan (Mar 3, 2012)

Thought myself that personality could change, in retrospect I was aware I had been INFJ my entire life, got tricked by all fancy titles of INTJ being mastermind, scientist and got me thinking I was INTJ because I was a generally unhealthy INFJ at the time with an affinity for academics and enjoyed being strategic, so I answered questions based on what I thought. INTJ and INFJ being very similar however, after investigating the cognitive functions I came to realise that I have serious issues using my Te and Fi, but have it rather easy with my Fe and Ti, which is what distinguishes INFJ and INTJ, thus, I could determine my true type.

Getting more in touch with your functions, I think you'd be able to tell better. ESFJ to INTJ sounds like a serious jump however, I suppose you meant INFJ. Jumping from E to I even sounds a bit extreme to me, but that's because I'm such a deeply rooted I that other I's would get awkward with me...

I guess it's your Fe that speaks for you. What differs between an INFJ and ESFJ is that 
INFJ is Introverted Intuition > Extraverted Feeling > Introverted Thinking > Extraverted Sensing
ESFJ is Extraverted Feeling > Introverted Sensing > Extraverted Intuition > Introverted Thinking
Thus your key clues are if you are ESFJ: Introverted Sensing, Extraverted intuition or INFJ: Introverted Intuition, Extraverted Sensing
The difference between Ne vs Ni and Si vs Se in generally short and narrow descriptions
Ne = Brainstorming
Ni = Jumping to conclusions

Si = Evaluates similarities and differences of the current situation to past experience. Values tradition.
Se = Identifies what is most relevant and critical to the current situation. Troubleshooting.

My family had an ESFJ friend close to the family, he loved to help out my mother with her gardening, being useful, but something he was having problems with was to adjust his traditions to how society was rapidly changing. He didn't want to get a phone and less so get a computer. He found comfort in everything being like it always was, lived in the same town that he was born in, found a stable job in his teens that suited him and he could maintain that through all his life until he retired.

As an INFJ myself, I couldn't get more itchy from sticking to tradition, why are we celebrating this? Why aren't we questioning the old established system and laws to better fit our current situation in the now? This isn't how I want the world to work, I want to change it, find me an INTJ with good intentions and who feels the same way and we'll take over the world together and give it a better name than Planet Earth or Tellus!


----------



## Nessa (Sep 21, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Change to INTJ or INFJ?


Sorry into an INFJ


----------



## Nessa (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you!! I completely forgot about the cognitive functions... cloudy mind from stress. I was thinking I was just adapting to my surroundings and that makes sense now. I seriously hate being confused and I am now feeling much better


----------



## Nyan (Mar 3, 2012)

Nessa said:


> Thank you!! I completely forgot about the cognitive functions... cloudy mind from stress. I was thinking I was just adapting to my surroundings and that makes sense now. I seriously hate being confused and I am now feeling much better


 I'm glad you're feeling better ^^
I think that when we start doubting our true selves, that's when we don't feel very good. When I managed to find my true type I could start advancing for the better, when I could see that I was meant to feel the feelings of others, that I had at the time ignored as irrational, but still ended up hurting myself through ignoring those feelings, I felt much better afterwards when I could feel that I was allowed to feel their feelings.

If you dislike adapting to new surroundings then I guess you'll simply have to look for the similarities and let the environment slowly grow onto you until you know everything like the back of your hand. \o/ Just hang in there and take your time, don't let others rush you into things too much.


----------

